# Question About I 134



## Red Squid (Jun 11, 2011)

My fiance and I have had our I-129F approved, and are waiting now for our instructions to come in. We understand that I, as a sponsor, will have to fill out an I-134 Affidavit of Support. I currently have no job, besides being a photographer, because I am in the UK at the moment. Once I get back to the states I'll have a job lined up. I was wondering how that will affect my paperwork, if at all. Would a certain amount in my savings help?
Also, because my income would probably not be able to be used to sponsor him, my parents have offered to sponsor him as well. Is it possible to have multiple sponsors? How would I go about this?

Thanks!! Sorry if this is in the wrong place or at all confusing lol....


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You are allowed to have a co-sponsor as long as this person has adequate income/assets. And they will need more than the 125% of the poverty level because they have their own household + your fiancee.

This might be helpful: Affidavit of Support
and also Affidavit of Support Forms (I-864 series forms) - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Red Squid (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, my parents have offered to sponsor. They would both fill out their own of course, but my dad doesn't work see. He's a disabled veteran and gets money from the government. I assume that means he can't sponsor? Can it be anyone to sponsor him? Cause I have a couple of rich friends if so haha.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

the 134 is not legally enforceable 
the 864 is ... nobody reading it would sign it willingly 

it say they can be responsible to the goverment for an unlimited amount for an unlimited time ..and they cannot get out of it ... or cancel it


----------



## Red Squid (Jun 11, 2011)

So what does that mean? We need the I-134 right? The second response from Davis1 confused me.


----------



## Red Squid (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but we're getting tight on time, do I need either form in order to marry my fiance or what?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Red Squid said:


> Sorry for the double post but we're getting tight on time, do I need either form in order to marry my fiance or what?


Of course 
the 134 is for the visa 
the 864 is to adjust status


----------

